# WinSCP timeout



## fistos (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, 

I have IntelÂ® Desktop Board D525MW, 4MB RAM and 1TB HDD. I just want make a file server. But first when I tried to install take around more than 1 hour. After installation I want to copy my windows PC files to File server using sftp. I tried to connect from SSH from root login, but cannot connect to the server and I modified the lines from sshd_config search from google. 


```
PermitRootLogin yes
PasswordAuthentication yes
AllowUsers root
```


I install Winscp to my windows machine and sftp to FreeBSD file server and try to transfer my files.  After sometime I found that WinScp is disconnecting and transfer speed is very slow compared to Linux and windows machine. At last I decided to install Samba. After 1 hour Samba installation still cannot get success to transfer my windows files to FreeBSD file server. I am not sure why the download speed is so slow, I have 4MB connection. I don't have any experience in FreeBSD. Appreciate if you can help me to figure out the problem and solve the issue.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2011)

Do NOT enable root to login directly! There's a reason why this has been turned off by default.


----------

